# Looking for a Mac programmer soon



## JeffVFR (May 30, 2011)

I realize this is not generally a job posting message board, but hopefully it's acceptable to seek this kind of help...

I am not a programmer, but have lifelong experience with and love for Macs, using them for years in the film and television industry. I'm savvy, but not a coder.

I am developing a type of video surveillance system, and will soon need some Mac programming to manage the flow of video files through a fairly simple workflow. We still have specifics to iron out before we're ready to begin coding, but we have a good sense of the scope and workflow and so I'm starting the search for help.

Anyone here interested in beginning this kind of discussion, working with me to focus our specific needs and see if you are capable and interested in helping us out as we get closer to building this workflow?

Thanks.


----------



## sith (Oct 18, 2011)

If you have not found any one and still looking for a programmer let me know. sthrashpcmac@gmail.com


----------

